# Guys, describe your ideal woman



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll start.

I would really go for a tall woman, that has a healthy, high adventurous sex drive, open to toys, and pretty much anything. Trustworthy and hard working too. Kind, loving woman you can talk and open up with. Into movies, going out, having fun and exercises so she is fit and dresses sexy.


What is your ideal woman?


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

The first thing that seriously attracted me to my wife was how selfless she was. She was incredibly caring and thoughtful. I'd never met someone as kind as her, who never had a bad thing to say about anyone. She had a great sense of humour, too. She mostly got my humour. Although she was quite introverted she would surprise me now and then with her quick wit. It wasn't mean or sarcastic, just clever. She had beautiful eyes, too. They "smiled" and had light in them. I liked how she enjoyed being outside in nature and, back then, was into physical activity. 

Oh, and her boobs.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

One who worships the ground I walk on but reminds me I'm not God!


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't believe in an "ideal woman," because with my wife I discovered qualities I loved about her that I never would have even thought were important.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

For example, I always thought "sweet" was an important quality. Yet my wife is very blunt, and not sweet at all. After lots of fake "sweet" from women, bluntness was a breath of fresh air -- I felt like I finally met someone who wasn't full of ****.


----------



## darkwing (Jan 2, 2014)

My ideal woman is someone who take good care of herself and enjoy life. Like outdoor activity and like sex.

In the matter of fact, I found one, but I left her go. I am so damn regretted now.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine would be my ex only 15yrs ago.
5.2 , great little bod. incredible mind and what a personality .
Very clever , smarts , but no chip on her shoulder . Just fun , imagination , beautifully at peace to talk too.

That's the trouble , what l'd really like is someone just like ex use to be . But l spose that's the worst thing you can do, dunno :scratchhead:


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

My husband would say me.... Why not, I think i am perfect:smthumbup:


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

That shows confidence, melw74. Very good.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

This isn't meant to disrespect the gf's or wives we have. Just your ideal fantasy woman.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I am extremely fortunate to be married to the person who is my idea of the ideal woman. She is smart, funny, and very easy to live with. She is also a person of strong feelings and will speak her mind, but does it in a mature, non-combative way. She never "nags" or is critical. She is my best friend and we enjoy the same things like music, antiquing, taking long drives, watching football, etc. 

She has the perfect little body, 5'2" and about 105 lbs...little everywhere with great legs. She even can fit into a pair of shorts that she wore as a teenager 42 years ago when we first started dating at 16. I think she is hot. I have some pics of her, my ideal woman, on my profile page.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

John Lee said:


> I don't believe in an "ideal woman," because with my wife I discovered qualities I loved about her that I never would have even thought were important.


That is so romantic!!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

MSP said:


> The first thing that seriously attracted me to my wife was how selfless she was. She was incredibly caring and thoughtful. I'd never met someone as kind as her, who never had a bad thing to say about anyone. She had a great sense of humour, too. She mostly got my humour. Although she was quite introverted she would surprise me now and then with her quick wit. It wasn't mean or sarcastic, just clever. She had beautiful eyes, too. They "smiled" and had light in them. I liked how she enjoyed being outside in nature and, back then, was into physical activity.
> 
> Oh, and her boobs.


You sound sweet....you could have listed her boobs first....boobs are fun..............:smthumbup:


----------



## led_zepp (Jun 12, 2013)

A women who is a good cook , adventurous , non-nagging & complaining like a b**** , get my stupid lame jokes, enjoy watching movies of my liking, a little independent , who understands & respects me , loves to socialize , who would want a kid...

Should be all natural down under & a bit chubby...

Only If I could get all the above there is nothing called perfect women as we as human's arent perfect.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

jld said:


> That shows confidence, melw74. Very good.


Hahaha, I was just having a laugh about me being perfect, funny tho after reading this i did say to my hubby "what is your ideal woman" he said"....... "well of course you dear":lol:

Then again he was on a promise that night.... He would have been silly to upset me


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife is my ideal woman....but can I add...My wife with a huge sex drive!


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

Ideal woman:

Chef in the kitchen, soccer mom with the kids, career-driven at work, the person everyone likes at social events, and of course, a total freak nympho in the bedroom. Heiress to a family fortune would also be nice, but I'm probably already asking for a unicorn.


----------



## lfortender (Sep 18, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> I'll start.
> 
> I would really go for a tall woman, that has a healthy, high adventurous sex drive, open to toys, and pretty much anything. Trustworthy and hard working too. Kind, loving woman you can talk and open up with. Into movies, going out, having fun and exercises so she is fit and dresses sexy.
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention about woman who is not interested in money and is not greed. Women these days love to have sex and marry wealthy men!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not a dude, but I also reversed the question: my husband is my ideal man. He's hella smart, he's the sexiest and most attractive man I've ever known, he works super hard and is the most successful man I've ever known, he's supportive and patient and kind, he is _amazing_ in bed, he wants kids and is great with them, he's gentle but protective, he's not easily intimidated and he has the most confidence of any man I've ever known. 

I am the luckiest woman in the world to be his wife.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Reversing this question around as Created2Write has done & a few others....

I *DID* set out with a list of wants, desires, one could call "deal breakers" in search of my Mr Right...

I seen too much sh** in my teen years to be lax in this area.... I knew there were things that would cause hell between me & a guy if I didn't care for his lifestyle or he didn't treat me right... I would seek to move on...and find better.. I had a vision in my head to the life I WANTED....and I didn't want to make any mistakes here...

... I pretty much love lettered my husband to death when we met ...picking his brain -seeking to deeply know him, what makes him TICK... to see if we had what it takes....that compatibility that could carry us.....we talked about everything under the sun.. he was always open to that... and I loved him for it.

How in the world I found a man who thought so much like myself at the age of 15...similar dreams, enjoyed the same things (movies, hanging out together, walks in the country -the simple stuff)...our views on life, family, kids, country living...all of it...

I didn't care about confidence as much as other women generally do...thankfully or I would have passed my guy up... I cared more about HEART, what is underneath...... my husband was on the quiet side, he always loved himself but women didn't notice him....he was all I needed... he was Romantic (the one woman type :thumbup... he was a Hard worker... he was honest & true....he always kept his word.. he treated me like Gold.. 

I met other men better looking who were interested but every time I asked myself >> "Would they treat me as good as him?"- the answer was always "*NO*"... I couldn't see it... I stayed... his love won me over....every dream we shared & talked about while dating, we have seen come to pass in our lives... we did it all together hand in hand...and I owe him the world.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Her name starts with Mrs and ends with Wysh.

Corny I know, but we've had good times, bad times, happy times, sad times.

25 years next year.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

.......one who loves me unconditionally and is by my side even when I fail or have moments of doubt, uncertainty, or weakness. She helps me up, dusts me off and we move on together. I do the same for her. I THOUGHT I had that.........It's that simple for me.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> This isn't meant to disrespect the gf's or wives we have. Just your ideal fantasy woman.




Fantasy , that wasn't in the title. My ideal fantasy on the other hand is another story but , me no telling :lol:


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

Smart
Adventurous
Beautiful
Motivated
Kind
Considerate
Confident
Devoted
and (last but definitely not least) Wise and intellectually Mature!

Just a little bit shy and old-fashioned is cool too.


----------



## cjl (Jan 24, 2014)

CuddleBug said:


> I'll start.
> 
> I would really go for a tall woman, that has a healthy, high adventurous sex drive, open to toys, and pretty much anything. Trustworthy and hard working too. Kind, loving woman you can talk and open up with. Into movies, going out, having fun and exercises so she is fit and dresses sexy.
> 
> ...



You just described my wife to a T. Although lacking on enough exercise during the winter. Does yoga once a week and I guess our very active sex life. lol 
It's my ideal woman, so I think mine is perfect.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

> I'm not a dude, but I also reversed the question: my husband is my ideal man. He's hella smart, he's the sexiest and most attractive man I've ever known, he works super hard and is the most successful man I've ever known, he's supportive and patient and kind, he is amazing in bed, he wants kids and is great with them, he's gentle but protective, he's not easily intimidated and he has the most confidence of any man I've ever known.
> 
> I am the luckiest woman in the world to be his wife.


My ideal woman is someone who thinks of me this highly and is not afraid to tell the world 

XWW was like this before she cheated on me and destroyed our marriage


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

My woman ideal woman is one that constantly reminds me that I am a man through her actions.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

romantic_guy said:


> I am extremely fortunate to be married to the person who is my idea of the ideal woman. She is smart, funny, and very easy to live with. She is also a person of strong feelings and will speak her mind, but does it in a mature, non-combative way. She never "nags" or is critical. She is my best friend and we enjoy the same things like music, antiquing, taking long drives, watching football, etc.
> 
> She has the perfect little body, 5'2" and about 105 lbs...little everywhere with great legs. She even can fit into a pair of shorts that she wore as a teenager 42 years ago when we first started dating at 16. I think she is hot. I have some pics of her, my ideal woman, on my profile page.


Wow! Hope we will look that good after that many years of marriage!


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

sinnister said:


> My woman ideal woman is one that constantly reminds me that I am a man through her actions.


Rarely does my wife remind me of this. Sometimes I find myself checking the mirror just to be sure :scratchhead:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Superior intellect, education, and good income, good physical shape, appreciation for the arts, music, etc. A good reader and conversationalist. Good fashion sense. Ambitious but not OCD about work. Decent sex drive with no hangups. Darker skin a plus - I'm white enough as it is. Good hair.


----------



## SlyGuy (Jan 14, 2014)

My ideal woman is a woman who recognizes effort, respects me and lets me respect her back. She could be ugly or overweight... I don't care. That's it. Pretty simple eh ?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Very interesting and enlightening all the responses. Really good.:smthumbup:


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

All I want is a non sociopathic, pathological liar, personality disordered woman. Kids or no kids. 

As long as she takes care of herself physically, I like a little chubby. Good heart and down to earth is a plus. 

I'm asking for the moon with my request. I'd be happy with with only 1/16th crazy.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

tall, beautiful without a lot of make up

less than 4 tatoos and piercings lol

fit and active...large breasts

college educated

decent job

no debt

High Sex drive

uninhibited


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife actually is my ideal woman. (I know this because she told me so! J/K!!) I'd describe her, but that would sound too much like an eBay sales pitch. Besides, I've probably done so in other threads.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

0.0









Tess Kielhamer - Martial Arts Sampler 2013 ("Falling" Obsidia Ft. Coma) - YouTube

Wow...


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> My wife actually is my ideal woman. (I know this because she told me so! J/K!!) I'd describe her, but that would sound too much like an eBay sales pitch. Besides, I've probably done so in other threads.


Awwwww. That is so refreshing to hear on TAM.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Monica Bellucci.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

